# New Video! Friggin Custies, What are they Thinking? If you have ever Guided a Raft,



## Dodgington (Dec 2, 2007)

that made my day. gotta love custies...


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah Lakota!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

:mrgreen:Looks like they hit a speed bump.:mrgreen:


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

first of all this isn't a video its a slide show if that.

second I think you mean friggin kayakers getting in the way of a clean raft line?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Maybe it's their safety kayaker.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

caverdan said:


> Maybe it's their safety kayaker.


Safety kayakers? 
They don't need no stinking safety kayakers!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

caverdan said:


> Maybe it's their safety kayaker.


we had a 'safety kayaker' take a swim this season. lets just say he wont be on our A list anymore... (and no we didn't run him over).


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

mania said:


> we had a 'safety kayaker' take a swim this season. lets just say he wont be on our A list anymore... (and no we didn't run him over).


i would feel extremely safe if i looked over and our safety kayaker was bobbing down the river without his boat


----------



## mdkearl (May 8, 2004)

No, she poached a shuttle from us, was warned about being in the way once, you can't really stop a raft. She was all over the river didn't paddle through a hole I and ran her over. I best part was that she was cussing rafters as she's swimming and we're trying to get her, I thought to myself, maybe I oughta let her swim some more. If ya ask me River Karma for dishonestly poaching a shuttle. I've got a copy of it on my wall. My second favorite moment of the summer.


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

*and your first fav moment?*

What was it.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I guess it was when he threw a turkey leg at some crazy chick blowing a whistle


----------

